# Do any online vendors (Cafepress, Zazzle etc) offer custom labels?



## Artie Lange (Jan 7, 2007)

They don't have to offer online selling (like Cafepress) but I am looking for one company that can do it all (custom labels, direct printing, low minimums, etc).


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

try printmojo.com


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm curious how you'd go about re-sewing a new label into a shirt. Does anyone know of any example or tutorials posted out there?

I'm currently doing a job for a customer where we are removing the tag and then DTG printing tag info into the inside of the shirt, but if we were required to replace the tag I would not have any idea of where to start!.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm curious how you'd go about re-sewing a new label into a shirt. Does anyone know of any example or tutorials posted out there?


If you don't get any answers here, you might want to start a new topic in the embroidery or screen printing section so it gets more exposure in its own thread


----------



## Artie Lange (Jan 7, 2007)

Brutal Tees said:


> try printmojo.com


Their minimum is 2000, too high for what im doing. Any others with a smaller minimum, or suppliers that can remove tags and print inside the shirt?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Their minimum is 2000, too high for what im doing.


PrintMojo doesn't have a 2000 piece minimum for relabeling. Feel free to drop me a PM if you need more information.


----------



## MsMoneyPenny (Mar 26, 2008)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I'm curious how you'd go about re-sewing a new label into a shirt. Does anyone know of any example or tutorials posted out there?
> 
> I'm currently doing a job for a customer where we are removing the tag and then DTG printing tag info into the inside of the shirt, but if we were required to replace the tag I would not have any idea of where to start!.


We have used namemaker.com for labels. They make iron on labels. 

We have also had cute gross grain personalized ribbon made with them. The gross grain dot ribbon with our name is quite attractive . We then apply 3M heat backed tape to the back and apply it to our products with heat. I have asked them to preapply the 3M tape but they will not for the gross-grain ribbon. We primarily make pillows so I have not tested it with repeated washing.


----------

